# Angeln an der Maas (Belgien)



## kris2682 (20. Januar 2009)

Angeln an der Maas (Belgien)
Hallo, ich habe eine frage: ich will angeln an der Maas, nahe  Stadt Oupeye. Ich habe da geangelt letztes Jahr mit Angelschein von begliche post. Leider habe ich kein info gekriegt. Interessiert mich wo, wie und wann darf ich an der Maas angeln mit Angelschein von post. Kann mir jemand die Schonzeiten sagen?


----------



## kris2682 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Belgien)*

Angelt keine mehr in Belgien?


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Belgien)*

hi,
musst dich einfach n bisschen durchklicken hier. z.b. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64914

gruss,

mike


----------



## kris2682 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Belgien)*

Ich habe die Seite gesehen. Habe ich das richtig verstanden an der Maas darf ich erst vom 3. Samstag in März angeln, früher nicht? Ich wollte schon früher starten, ich dachte vielleicht Anfang Februar? Leider ich habe da nichts über Schonzeiten gefunden, nur Hecht, Zander und Barsch von Marz bis ende Mai, und andre fische?


----------



## kris2682 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas (Belgien)*

Danke für antfort. Habe ich viel  gelernt. Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit Gufi an der Maas bis anfang merz angeln darf?


----------

